# [YouTube] My Dream Theater cover band playing Erotomania LIVE



## Rachmaninoff (Sep 4, 2009)

Our 2nd gig, everybody nervous, a lot of PRESSURE from the crowd...
But our bassist insisted in put the video on YouTube.
Since I'm the *guitarist*, I am, obviously, pissed with my mistakes. 

I'm using my 7 string Ibanez Universe UV7BK.

Well, here it is...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 4, 2009)

That was pretty cool!


----------



## MrJack (Sep 5, 2009)

You guys did a good job!


----------



## 777 (Sep 10, 2009)

Your playing it at quite a quick pace  havent watched it all yet but fair play if you can pull it off


----------



## K-Roll (Oct 27, 2009)

great work guys... the bass player seems he used to play electric guitar before grabbing the bass... at least the way he grips the neck of the bass guitar looks like that.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Nov 9, 2009)

cool stuff... a bit quick imo. not only would there have been fewer mistakes but imo the song just 'feels' a bit fast


----------

